# ??? what have i done wrong?!!



## NOJ05H (Feb 12, 2010)

i dont know whats wrong with my fish but they won't leave the corner of the tank..

its a new setup...

theres a bristlenose and a betta - both of which were happy as anything yesterday when they first went in, 

one of my bristlenose died today sometime while i was at work

how do i get the other fish to be happy again...?

they aren't even eating


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Answered in your other thread.


----------

